# Dayton Safety Streamline - Seeking expert input.



## John Haeberle (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi All...I recently purchased a girls Dayton Safety Streamline from Joe Buffardi.  I'm sure many of you are familiar with it as there were some past threads about it.  I know this is rare, but this one really has me stumped, and so I'm seeking expert help in my research.  As mentioned in earlier threads about this bike, the blue, red and beige paint scheme is very rare.  But what has me especially confused is the rear fender with the Delta Defender tail light, as one would normally see this on the later super streamlines.  I fully expected that below the DD would have been an indentation in the fender for the recessed Delta tail light that you would typically see on these bikes.  Nope, and there are no wire stays on the underside of the fender, and below the DD as pictured is original, clean paint finish.  Lower on the fender, there is a mounting bracket, that I think may have been for a tombstone reflector?  The bike does have a battery box, and there are indications that there was a front horn - light housing mounted on the head tube. I have never seen a safety streamline that has this odd combination.  Any thoughts on this from any of the Dayton experts out there?  
Also, trying to determine what may have been original to these bikes....from my research, I have some thoughts, but nothing definitive.  

Seat- have seen literature that speaks of Mesinger Airflow?  Seat that I received with the bike is a Mesinger 
B-80 with tornado style springs.
Pedals- Torrington 9's?
Handlebars?
Tires?  Make, blackwalls or whitewalls?

Thanks in advance for any input.  I'm extremely excited and honored to own this bike.    
John Haeberle


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

The early literature doesn't really call out how these were equipped but going from pics and the few originals out there I'd say the Delta Defender is correct. The bracket below it may have been added at some point. The pedals appear to be Torrington 9s in the pics. Not sure on seat Scott @37fleetwood  will probably weigh in on this one. Some tough (and expensive) pieces to hunt down to make this complete but a big boy wallet and determination can make it happen! Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice bike.


----------



## John (Jun 6, 2017)

Tail light and reflector looks correct


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2017)

Check under the down tube just behind the head tube to see if there is a hole for the wiring harness.
The lack of the built in tail light recess seems to make this bike a 37 type like what is shown on the catalog page that John posted.
But, the battery box behind the seat tube, suggests the 36 Safety model with the hard wired headlight/taillight.
So, there should be wiring holes in the frame down behind the seat tube and up under the down tube.
If not, then maybe the battery box was just used as a way to fill the space between the seat tube and the fender. Sort of a storage compartment.
Does your fork have two screw holes on the inside of each fork leg just about where the tire passes through?
If so, then your bike was definitely Safety equipped, with the floating front fender and the streamlined horn/light nacelle. If not, then it had the front fender shown on the catalog page that John posted,and it would have been considered more of a Super type instead.
Definitely an unusual bike for sure.


----------



## John Haeberle (Jun 6, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> The early literature doesn't really call out how these were equipped but going from pics and the few originals out there I'd say the Delta Defender is correct. The bracket below it may have been added at some point. The pedals appear to be Torrington 9s in the pics. Not sure on seat Scott @37fleetwood  will probably weigh in on this one. Some tough (and expensive) pieces to hunt down to make this complete but a big boy wallet and determination can make it happen! Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn...yes I'm hoping that Scott (@37fleetwood) does reply.


----------



## John Haeberle (Jun 6, 2017)

catfish said:


> Nice bike.



Thanks Ed.


----------



## John Haeberle (Jun 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Check under the down tube just behind the head tube to see if there is a hole for the wiring harness.
> The lack of the built in tail light recess seems to make this bike a 37 type like what is shown on the catalog page that John posted.
> But, the battery box behind the seat tube, suggests the 36 Safety model with the hard wired headlight/taillight.
> So, there should be wiring holes in the frame down behind the seat tube and up under the down tube.
> ...



Thanks for the reply.  Yes, there are holes in the frame in the locations you describe.  The head tube also shows indications that there was a previous horn-light nacelle.  I will look closer at the fork when I get home.  That's what makes this so unusual....a mix of a 36 Safety and a 37 Super.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 6, 2017)

John Haeberle said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, there are holes in the frame in the locations you describe. The head tube also shows indications that there was a previous horn-light nacelle. I will look closer at the fork when I get home. That's what makes this so unusual....a mix of a 36 Safety and a 37 Super.




I’ve been told Huffman would never do such a thing. Side note I am no expert.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 2, 2017)

Any updates on this?


----------



## John Haeberle (Nov 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Any updates on this?



Not much more to report.  Based upon the responses I have received and others I have spoken to, I think the concensus is that this is a hybrid, in that it has the DD taillight instead of the rear fender recessed taillight, as per the Super Streamline, and the headlight nacelle per the Safety Streamline.  Again, it has the battery box, frame wiring holes and no head badge, that indicate that it had the head tube nacelle instead of the front fender light that were on the Super Streamlines.  These girls SS are rare to begin with, but with this combination, I'm pretty sure that this is a very unique piece.

I have been able to acquire most of the missings pieces, including a chainguard (thank you John Atkinson), nacelle, grips, tires.  Still need handlebars.  A few other projects in the works now, but this is in the que and hope to get going on it soon.


----------



## removed (Apr 10, 2018)

John Haeberle said:


> Hi All...I recently purchased a girls Dayton Safety Streamline from Joe Buffardi.  I'm sure many of you are familiar with it as there were some past threads about it.  I know this is rare, but this one really has me stumped, and so I'm seeking expert help in my research.  As mentioned in earlier threads about this bike, the blue, red and beige paint scheme is very rare.  But what has me especially confused is the rear fender with the Delta Defender tail light, as one would normally see this on the later super streamlines.  I fully expected that below the DD would have been an indentation in the fender for the recessed Delta tail light that you would typically see on these bikes.  Nope, and there are no wire stays on the underside of the fender, and below the DD as pictured is original, clean paint finish.  Lower on the fender, there is a mounting bracket, that I think may have been for a tombstone reflector?  The bike does have a battery box, and there are indications that there was a front horn - light housing mounted on the head tube. I have never seen a safety streamline that has this odd combination.  Any thoughts on this from any of the Dayton experts out there?
> Also, trying to determine what may have been original to these bikes....from my research, I have some thoughts, but nothing definitive.
> 
> Seat- have seen literature that speaks of Mesinger Airflow?  Seat that I received with the bike is a Mesinger
> ...



I have s 37 rack


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2018)

Girls SS didn't have a rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## John Haeberle (Apr 10, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> I have s 37 rack



Thank you for the offer...but not needed for this model.


----------



## removed (Apr 10, 2018)

That's what I understand.. just trying to do my part for ya my friend


----------

